# from ripped to put on 10kg belly in 3weeks wtf ! XD



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

man life is a bitch sometimes ,

i lost my best mate in a car crash 3 weeks ago , its hit me really hard after not really drinking for years , iv been drinking every waking minute ,

hardest thing was carrying the coffin in ,:sad:

3weeks of cheat days with the diet aswell , madness kind of comfort eating i guess , i havnt been in the right frame of mind to train, so yeah iv put on 10kg of fat in just under 3 weeks ,

cant believe how quick this has happened its just been a blur , can kind of see how people can get so fat now binge eating and drinking this way , iv certainly never done it before this bad

anyhow i now start the seemingly long road back ,

iv already run 2 , 2 weeks dnp cycles this year along side t3/clen and had vowed never to take it again after 2 killer days of work i had to indure whilst at the end the second cycle , it took every ounce of mental and physical strength to get through a particularly hard 2days hod carrying

but however i have to shift this belly man its soul destroying all that hard work wasted so quickly

to be honest iv done a lot of thinking these last few days back at training (sober) n and this whole thing has given me a real wake up call and new drive in life , iv spent so many years talking about all the stuff i want to do with my life , all the stuff i want to do would fill many lifetimes , there really isnt time to **** about , i havnt even left england for 15 years ffs !!!! THE TIME IS NOW , if want do something DO IT , iv just got a PPI claim back for 7 grand so gunna save up a bit more get back in shape and im ouuta here

top of the list is live with tribe in Amazon rainforest , fight and live in Thailand , Borneo , French Polynesia , im gunna do as many crazy adrenaline fuelled things as poss , life is jus an experience after all

sorry if iv bored anyone

im running

Test

argentina dnp 400mg ed

clen 200-280mcg ed

t3 150mcg 2 days on 2 days off

Force Nutrition Dexaprine -hoping it will help with appetite suppression , as slipped up quite a bit on diet last time, its def working atm

PES alpha -t2

Iforce TT-33

pyruvate - def helped me with lethargy last time

ultima / hemavol/ or Man clout/body octane with Dexaprine pre workout !

im not ****ing around this time need to get back in shape asap ,

wonder how long will take

im just gunna do Olympic style lifting , hill sprints , muay thai , circuits will be training twice a day 5-6 days a week where possible with work and ting

peace


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Your doing something wrong


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

whats that pal ??


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Well to put on 10kg of fat in 3 weeks? something not right


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

the scales dont lie ,

i didnt think it was possible either, iv probably never drunk so much in my life and thats saying something , and dont even want to into the crap iv been eating :no:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a lot of clen mate, 200 gave me evil headaches, 280 is mental!!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

well theres a ton of cals in drink m8 and i think alot of that extra baggage is water weight, plus if you havent been very active lately everything is getting stored


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Are you naturally what you would call a endomorph? Is your metabolism very slow naturally? I reckon its possible if you have been eating utter sh1t and not getting excercise plus the fact all the calories from alcohol are nutrionally "empty". Its surprising but its possible I suppose... Condolences about your friend buddy I don't think anyone would blame you from letting routine slip after something like that.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

you should weight yourself when you wake up in morning if you aint already for the most accurate reading


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Are you naturally what you would call a endomorph? Is your metabolism very slow naturally? I reckon its possible if you have been eating utter sh1t and not getting excercise plus the fact all the calories from alcohol are nutrionally "empty". Its surprising but its possible I suppose... Condolences about your friend buddy I don't think anyone would blame you from letting routine slip after something like that.


thanks i appreciate that , yeah but i cant quite believe how much the routine has slipped , might of had something to do with i had pretty much starved myself of anything nice (carb/fat rich) for quite a while , and it all came to a head

i am indeed a natty endomorph , dag nam eet :turned:

@ george i always weigh myself first thing in the morn after a dump :C


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> That's a lot of clen mate, 200 gave me evil headaches, 280 is mental!!


yeah i know i was on astralean 280mcg for weeks earlier in the year with minimal sides , lots of taurine and potassium mind


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck, i would be so scared to run all of that and at those doses i would be constantly measuring body temp and heart rate to see if i was in cardiac arrest  rofl It will strip of you


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

The-Big-One said:


> Good luck, i would be so scared to run all of that and at those doses i would be constantly measuring body temp and heart rate to see if i was in cardiac arrest  rofl It will strip of you


thanks man ,

iv done similar cycle before

clen isnt as bad for the ticker as people make out , infact 2 studies indicate its actually good for the heart 

only thing iv added is Dexaprine insted of 2-3 scoops of stim pre workout powder

+PES alpha -t2

Iforce TT-33

which are not stim


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

holy smokes just seen the weather for next week summer is finally here

22c and sunny , im beading up jus at the though of working outside in it

might hav to see if i can borrow my pals air con for bedroom , i was drenched in sweat when it was -3 out doors with windows open full bore , its particulary warm my bedroom for some reason , top floor


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Dexaprine is working a treat on the appetite suppression , would definitely recommend taking an appetite suppression supplement when on dnp ,im having to really remember to eat so i get enough protein, carb cravings got ridiculous before , im more focused this time aswell , top abs starting to come thourgh again now finally :Y


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

really sorry to hear about your friend mate, but yh cycle looks epic lol will make your bones show lol good luck bro


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

Pardoe said:


> really sorry to hear about your friend mate, but yh cycle looks epic lol will make your bones show lol good luck bro


thanks man much appreciated , fat does seem to be falling off rapidly , this will be the ultimate yo-yo 6weeks, if i can get back back to how i was in the next 3 -4 weeks , giving it a dam good go anyhow


----------



## Lintford (Sep 2, 2006)

Firstly, sorry to hear about your friend.

Secondly, how is your drinking now? I'd keep that to a minimum and if you feel the need to use alohol to combat the problems/grief your feeling I would be inclined to see someone about that, as alcohol dependence can come from events such as this.

Also, try to be as positive as you can, you've clearly had a hard time, but as much as you can, act in the best interests of yourself, in the long term.

All the best mate.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

kin ell , im sweating like Rupert Murdoch's ink supplier , and its guuna be 25 c 2moro !! , could not imagine doin this dnp in the peak of summer or a hotter country , ice cold shower is sheer bliss right now , lethargy is more of a problem this time aswell, think its cause im really keeping carbs down this time under 40g ed

its manageable untill im sparring up the gym and getting bashed up while hanging out my ****

but weight is falling off rapidly , getting a camara delivered 2moro so will take a pic of my belly before i banish it for good


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

sprint drills in the sun 2day

hot dayyyym , felt good tho pushed really hard 5 x 100 metres sprint at the end ,

last night was unbearably hot in bed tho , it was resembleing what i can only imagine the depths of hades to be like

iv dug out the hammock 2nite im sleeping outside


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Doing Clen that much is gonna damage ur heart in no times at all. A bit sick like having a death wish if u ask me.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

gymgym said:


> Doing Clen that much is gonna damage ur heart in no times at all. A bit sick like having a death wish if u ask me.


some patients with heart related problems are given 260mcg upwards to keep them alive/ healthy, so how is that going to kill him


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> some patients with heart related problems are given 260mcg upwards to keep them alive/ healthy, so how is that going to kill him


its still bad for you regardless of a small amount of cases


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

KRSOne said:


> some patients with heart related problems are given 260mcg upwards to keep them alive/ healthy, so how is that going to kill him


Do you have any sources for that? Not disagreeing, just the only I haven't done clen before is because I thought it was damaging to the heart.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

gymgym said:


> Doing Clen that much is gonna damage ur heart in no times at all. A bit sick like having a death wish if u ask me.


I've heard alot of people say this, but never seen any proof. Can you produce any? I'd love to read.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear about ur freind mate !

u just got live life to the max , u should just train really hard n that way u can represent all ur hard work in memory of ur freind which died in a car crash dude ! Keep up the good work though bud ur be able get back in shape in matter of week's/months


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for all the kind well wishers , much appreciated

i broke my bloody hammock this morning and not had chance to get anouther

im laid on my bed bollock naked and drowned in sweat as i type this , got 2 fans going full bore , which are not cutting the mustard one little bit

moral of the story , dont do DNP in the summer kids !!!!! (unless u have air con , or not got a top floor bedroom with little window

training going well though, 30 minute fasted run before brekky

and shoulders and legs later on

squats

front squats

jumping squats with 35kg heavy bag

Bulgarian split squats

clean and press

one armed shoulder press

lateral raise

kettlebell swing

5 sets of each 10 ,8 , 6, 4 , 2

beautiful day again eh !


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> some patients with heart related problems are given 260mcg upwards to keep them alive/ healthy, so how is that going to kill him


this is more of a last resort shock tactic and isn't for any real length of time, and I'd like to see the paper that states this


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> this is more of a last resort shock tactic and isn't for any real length of time, and I'd like to see the paper that states this


never got back to me on that one


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

If you havnt eaten or drunk any junk food for a while would the body not kinda amplify it more and turn it too fat quicker? lol just wondering lol


----------

